# 4th September London Championship



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi all! I know it's plenty of time left for the championship in London 4th sept. but I have to ask if you are going there.

We are a few breeders in sweden who want new blood lines from Englands best show-lines. Friends of mine are going to the show (rabbit-people) and they can bring mice back to sweden.

If you are going, please tell me, here or by PM, or mail; [email protected]


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

I'm going to the show !


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Ok, do you have any HP?


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

HP? Whats that im guessing your not refering to the brown sauce.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

I'll be going too.


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

The secret garden said:


> HP? Whats that im guessing your not refering to the brown sauce.


 :lol: Nooo...Home Page...you know, website


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't have a website.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

tratallen and I are going to that one - and I'll be showing doves AND blacks! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Rollesby Stud (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Swedish Breeders,

I am going to London show, breeder of Dove Tans, Self Blacks, Self Creams, If you want any please make contact, do you have any breeds to swop ... thank you

Nigel Bowerbank
Rollesby Stud


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Anyone else going to the London show... which is actually in Reading lol.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm going!!  Don't know if i'll be showing though... my friend Debs is coming again, and I am trying to convince my girlie to come, but not having much success so far :roll: lol

W xx


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Rollesby Stud said:


> Hi Swedish Breeders,
> 
> I am going to London show, breeder of Dove Tans, Self Blacks, Self Creams, If you want any please make contact, do you have any breeds to swop ... thank you
> 
> ...


Ok, thank you! It's my friend who is going so I can't swop...not this time. I hope I can come over my self an other time. 
I'm looking for winning lines to get better show mice in Sweden. I have already found blacks and creams. I want BE cream satin (not stone or white) and a hand full self blue does. And marked mice. Perfect rump whites for example. Only the best is good enough so I want your breeders or hold back quality 

-L


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Whos definately going next week then? Its a great show, im really looking forward to it, just a shame one of my rumpwhites which was meant to be going has gone into moult (first time ive ever seen moult lines on one of my own mice!)


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm not going anymore... A friend was gonna drive me, but has to work now.

Besides, I only have really one mouse I think could cut it (I'm very picky) and I can't justify the cost of getting there now without showing anything.

I really hope some people will be at Enfield in October though!!

W xx


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

WillowDragon said:


> I'm not going anymore...


*Katie* .........  

SarahY and myself will be there.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Ack... don't make me feel guilty!!! hehehee

I am still off work, as I booked it off. I suppose I could scout around for cheap train tickets.

I won't be showing, but I won't deny that it would be lovely to see you and Sarah. I look into it. I need to work out my finaces for this month.

Sarah could always feel free to pick me up! LMAO

W xx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

What time will people be leaving?? Does anyone have an idea of when the show will be finished??

W xx


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Ha ha...I can be very persuasive  

Usually around 4:30 isn't it??


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Okay... now i'm going again *giggles*

Found a BARGAIN train ticket. So people will now have the pleasure of my company! 

W xx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

YAY!!! See you there Willow!

Sarah xxx


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Y'see.....I don't mess about!!!

Now, who else *isn't going?* :lol: :lol:


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

me  would cost me 116 pounds return


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

ahhhh sucks living this far north i'm packing my bags


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

£116... :shock: 
you can catch a plane for less


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

dont tempt me


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Just noticed on looking at my Show scheduile in the NCM News that the entries close for the London Champs on Monday evening which is quite early, isnt it usually it usually only a day or two before the show?

Im going to have to guess how many will be in a showable state on saturday morning and fill my booked spaces as best I can.

Does anyone know what time the show starts and the mice need to be benched? Im trying to organise getting the train but not sure how far the station is from the leisure centre, it might be quite a walk, especially with more than an armful of mice in tow.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

shows that require a pass of some sort usually have an early closing date.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

WillowDragon said:


> What time will people be leaving?? Does anyone have an idea of when the show will be finished??
> 
> W xx


shows where the public pay to get in require you to keep your exhibits benched until a specific time.Regardless of the event be it crufts or a poultry show and in my experience it's never before 4pm to ensure the public get value for money.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I have a feeling its 6. I remember going for a walk around the river waiting to be able to leave.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

ian said:


> I have a feeling its 6.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

How much is it to get in??

And 6pm-ish works fine for me!! I have a train to go home at 6:11pm, though obviously i'm not sure how long it will take me to walk from the station, at least people won't be buggering off at 4pm and leaving me on my own! :lol: :lol:


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

There is a toby carvery next to the show..... can't wait  lol


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Willow, I can seem to figure out how far the statioin is from the leisure centre. Have you got any idea?


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

I looked it up and aparantly it's almost a mile from the station. Which according to the site will take the average person 18 minutes. I don't think that includes the mice as well tho :lol: :lol:


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh No, looks like Ill have to get a taxi!

The judging starts at 10.30 and Brian thought the show would end around 4.30-5ish.


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Just wondering how are you going to transport your mice on the train?
I have to construct some kind of carry box and was after some ideas  
I too have to travel by train, so you are not the only one


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Ah Ill be arriving about 10 ish hopefully (9.54!) If youre going that early we could share a taxi.

I dont have any special method of transporting Im afriad, just a giant bag from a supermarket and trying to juggle the mice into the smallest tanks I can, it often doesnt go too well.


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
I thought about that, but I was worried incase the mice couldn't get enough air. so I have decided to get the jigsaw out and construct some kind of wooden thingy with wheels???????
And it would be a pleasure to share a taxi if you don't mind. Does that mean when you have booked in your mice we get to go and look at all the cute bunnies??


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes, love the rabbits. Please dont let me take any rabbits home, Ive got two at home and i dont think it would go down well with my partner.


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

:lol: :lol: 
I will do my best but those little furry buggers can be quite clever you know :lol: 
So I guess we meet at the train station? Pls pm me your number, thanks


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

mousemad said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> I thought about that, but I was worried incase the mice couldn't get enough air. so I have decided to get the jigsaw out and construct some kind of wooden thingy with wheels???????


if you don't manage to make a wooden thingy then they travel ok in a holdall.If you are taking a lot you can put a board on top of the bottom layer of maxeys and put another layer of maxeys on top.As a heat wave is V unlikely they will be fine.I've got wooden carrying boxes,I never thought before but I will get some pics posted.


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

OK, but my mice won't be travelling in maxeys, just DIY plastic tubs  Will they still be ok in one of those jumbo supermarket reuseable bags? I so you have just become my fave person right now as you have saved me a lot of work xx  
But would also like to see your pics of your wooden mouse travel thingy!


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

I use those folderable staker crates for the mice i get 8 maxeys in a box. I also use a large sports/gym back which i can get 9 in. Those laundry bags huge bright colour things are good to use, Heather uses them when she travels and has never had any problems.


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank you so much, yey no woodwork for me :lol:


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

hello, i am going to the london show, to collect some mice from another breeder and was wondering if theres anyone going who could bring me any argentes/ivory satins/champagne satins?

Katy x


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

has anyone whos booked mice in with brian by email, had a reply yet to say hes recieved it x

_edited for spelling_


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Yep! Mind you, I entered mine yesterday evening and had an email this morning.

Katytwinkle, try PMing The secret garden - she has chams and ivories and will be going. This is her for sale post. They are smashing mice: http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=4446

Sarah xxx


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Just got a email from brian thanking me for my entry!

YAY mouse show at the weekend!!


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

I should be there...but I'll be showing hamsters !! :lol:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Ooo I may have to have a look at the hamsters!!

So if you spot a young-ish looking woman, gingerly walking around looking vaguely alarmed while looking at them, thats probably me!! LOL

W xx


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

Can someone do me a favour? I cant go, I live in Finland and it's just not possible... The costs and stuff. But I would like to get pictures of the show. Of the winning mice, and general view how it's arrenged, so I can compare to the shows in here. Is there a 'for sale' table seperate like we do? Just to torture me, what I could have had, I want pictures of that too, lol.

So if anyone is going with a camera, I would be really intrested.


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Never seen a mouse show - always seems to fall on different day to the hamsters at 2 day events...

till now !

Will there be a 'sales table' or are sales all pre-arranged ?

Wouldn't mind having a hunt for some size to work into my lot...
Would love to get my hands on a 'ginger' girl too...

*keeps dreaming* 
Willowdragon - I'll be the tired looking eedjit in my ever faithful hat...my hair is between styles and funky colours...probably wandering round looking stressed with a small boy and grumbling man in tow !! :roll:


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

This mouse show does not have a auction table as we call them. All sales will need to be pre arranged.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Myth said:


> Never seen a mouse show - always seems to fall on different day to the hamsters at 2 day events...
> 
> till now !
> 
> ...


Will you be at the East of England show in October,I can't remember if hamsters are there.


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

SarahC said:


> Will you be at the East of England show in October,I can't remember if hamsters are there.


Just had a google; this one ? 
http://www.eastofengland.org.uk/Autumn_Show/Home_Page.htm
I don't think so comparing show dates, 4 shows in October but not there.

The secret garden, thanks for the heads up on lack of mouse sales table (or auction table if you prefer!)
Have stuck up a wanted in mousery market but not holding my breath, bit last minute but so was the decision to go !!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes that one.Mice and rats are along side each other but I can't recall hamsters.If you go I can bring you mice to there.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Do they have a sales table for other animals that are at the show then?? Of so... I will not be looking!! LMAO!!

W xx


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi all, I was really hoping to be able to make the trip to the championship show but now sadly I'm not going to be able to make it  
So really I'm only posting to say that if anyone is able to get some pics of the day I'd love to see them and you could cheer up a poor "stay-at-home" like me 

There, self pity over and done with- Have a great day at the "Mouse Mecca"


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

It's five past six and I'm ready to go! Half and hour early 

Good luck to everyone showing and have safe journeys!

Elven and the Boggit Keeper - I'll take some pics and post them 

Sarah xxx


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Sarah, Thank you


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Sarah, did you take photos???!!! i hope theres none of meee


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

or me!! x


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Leigh, im pretty sure i saw you doing rather well today. Did you?


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

how did you do Sam?


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

My mice are rubbish!!! in the bin with them, i knew i would be struggling with my Selfs but i thought my Ivory buck i had in would be ok. Won its class but didnt go any further, got in the cards in most of my sections but otherwise i had a bad day. I wasn't expecting much so i'm not to worried. Heather and Phil did well today, congrats to you both.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

haha ah well better luck for manchester then  you'll have to let me know what stock you have or can get hold of for manchester i'm on the look out for some gorg mice.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I got only about 4 photo's!! hehee I was so busy chatting with everyone!!

W xx


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

I want to see the pics! And congratulations to all who won something. And others too, there is always a next time.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

The secret garden said:


> My mice are rubbish!!! .


I don't believe you but it is the challenge with mice that good uns have a short shelf life and it's a bit of a balancing act to keep them coming.
Well done to you deserving winners :clap


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I did take pictures, but unfortunately they're all fuzzy and rubbish 

I had a lovely day and met some more lovely fanciers. Well done Phil Arnold for Best in Show with a black!!

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Here are my FOUR pictures! lol


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Hehe, there's me taking a picture of you taking a picture!! :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

great pics!

looks like agreat show, one year i will make the journey.

congrats to all the exhibitors!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

It won't be in Reading from now on... though I don't know where its going to be anymore!!

Seriously, you can kind of get away with calling it 'London' Championships when its near to London like Reading is... but if it moves any further away...??

If it moves any further north, I am staying overnight at your house Sarah! *LMAO j/k

W xx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Willow, if you don't mind sleeping on the sofa you're welcome to!

Sarah xxx


----------



## thamesvalleyexotics (Aug 2, 2010)

Was great to meet you guys at the show, It's always nice to put names to faces. 
Cheers guys!

Kat


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

That will be us next saturday Matt  i'm bringing my cam and mobile lol clicky clicky you better get your hair done matt pmsl


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

WillowDragon said:


> It won't be in Reading from now on... though I don't know where its going to be anymore!!


What?! :shock: *Panics!*

Edit, just saw it on the main site. Noooooo!! What's the betting it's going to go far away and I wont have any show to goto


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Great pics of fat belly and super large arse thanks for those girls!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

The secret garden said:


> Great pics of fat belly and super large arse thanks for those girls!


Yeeeah......

*Note to self*
Must remember to take wildly unflattering photo of Katie at the next show, and post it all over the forum!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

You look fine!!!! Honestly  Your just both being all women like and paranoid! hehe

Sowwy


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Artuntaure said:


> That will be us next saturday Matt  i'm bringing my cam and mobile lol clicky clicky you better get your hair done matt pmsl


errrmmmm i crack camera lenses with my dazzling bad looks. pmsl  only kidding.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

sam u looked annoyingly gorgeous saturday so shut up lol x


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for the pics Willowdragon.  
Wow, look at all those Maxey's- a mulititude of Meeces, looks like heaven!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree wholeheartedly with Leigh!! So nah!

W xx

P.S Naomi, every shot of me is unflattering! lol


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I wish I could have been there. I love it when people follow me around with a camera. At the last mouse show, I was both judge and photographer so I gave the kids a camera and made them take pictures of me. lol


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Jack Garcia said:


> I wish I could have been there. I love it when people follow me around with a camera. At the last mouse show, I was both judge and photographer so I gave the kids a camera and made them take pictures of me. lol


it would be great to see pics from shows in other countries.


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow, I had no idea that those kind of show-boxes were still used! It does look so different here.

And here some info of Finlands mice-shows:

Dave Bumford wrote:
"Hi everybody! Thanks to all who showed under me today. I hope that you were not too disappointed with the results. As always I am astonished at the standard of mice in Finland and the dedication of Finnish fanciers. Some of the exhibits today were truly awe inspiring, and some jaw-dropping in their beauty. I shall take great delight in informing some British fanciers that their stock is well below the standard in Finland."

You did see the winner of this show, the one with huge ears, owned by gerana.

And some pics of the show, as links, because I dont have rights for them. 
http://i357.photobucket.com/albums/oo13/Arandanos/Elukkakuvat/Vantaa210810_2.jpg

http://i357.photobucket.com/albums/oo13/Arandanos/Elukkakuvat/Vantaa210810_3.jpg

http://i357.photobucket.com/albums/oo13/Arandanos/Elukkakuvat/Vantaa210810_4.jpg


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

thats great stuff Elven.Its really interesting to see other shows.We wouldn't swap our beautiful traditional Maxeys for plastic cages on the show bench .


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't want to get rid of my maxey's!! I hope it never happens! hehe

Those little plastic cases, I use as carry cases! lol

W xx


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Sounds like you all had a great time! Congratulations to all the winners!! :gwavebw


----------



## tom95 (Apr 1, 2010)

Congratulations to the winners  I'd like to have shows as often as you've got in the UK, that's great to meet all the friends from a Mice World.
Sounds like it was one of the biggest shows this year ?
I'd like to see some photos of mice which won their section or best in show. Is it possible ? Do anyone have any pics ?
Please show me a few beauties


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

have a random not great pic of mouse tables...


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

How does one be annonying lovely?

But thanks, i did say i'd be wearing a flowery dress... I like flowery things. I got asked to steward so had to lose my heels for my flip flops otherwise i would have gone arse over tit trying to get through the tables which was very poorly set up.


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Just to let you all know LONDON CHAMPS as it will be laughabley called still !!
Will be held at the EAST OF ENGLAND SHOWGROUND,PETERBOROUGH  
On October 10th


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm a bit confused now, Jammy! We've just had the London Championship show in Reading and the Peterborough show on 10th October has been on the NMC calendar for a while...

Do you mean next year?

Love the Peterborough show though, can't wait 'til next month!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes next year i pehaps should have quoted willows coment about where would it be held LOL

10th October 2011 Peterborough

Yes before you ask there is allready a show on that date so effectively alot of fancies have lost a show out of there calendar
I found this out through the NFRS


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

:lol: OK then! Although it's a shame to lose a show, that sucks.

Oh, just realised that 10th October 2011 is a Monday. That can't be right?

Sarah xxx


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Its that weekend i know i will ask on NFRS for clarification  
How are the meeces you got from Kate doing ?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

They've settled in fine 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

So glad to hear it,which ones did you have ?


----------

